# The beginning



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

It's hard to fight it you know. It is so tempting that you would just want to do it all the time. I have only done it for a short time, but already I can feel it taking control of my life. I'm of course talking about the Talk Classical forum. I would like to write to threads all the time, but you have to let others write too. And it's not a very good thread if I'm the only one writing it. 

I read mostly the opera forum for month's before joining. It was a hard decision to join. My knowledge is very specified to certain areas ( I had written "certain arias", before I proof read), which means that I can only participate meaningfully on certain threads.

The joining process was pure hell. You know what I mean. Picking the name. I mean that everybody will know you by that name. First I thought about picking an opera character. Then I thought about Then Vino di Spagna, but the I would have had to pick a spanish wine botlle as my avatar. And that is a no-no. Then I thought that since my favorite tenor is Di Stefano maybe I can create something from him. He was famous for his diminuendi. 

Then I had to figure the avatar. Luckily that was easy to find. Pretty classy even if I say so myself. 

My blog categories are very varied, but since I don't have any idea what I will be writing it's better to be safe than sorry.

Probably I will only write to myself, but you never know.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

I like your avatar- great choice.


----------

